# Thoughts on Angelina Jolie



## fairydust (Mar 28, 2009)

I was thinking of this the other day as it was the 3rd anniversary of my H's affair with our neighbor ending. 

I was like "wow" in three years OW added two more children into there marriage. She conceived at the one year anniversary of A ending and then conceived a few weeks after delivery of her baby. This coming from a women who said she didn't want anymore kids. Already has two older ones. She looks like she could be pregnant again but maybe it's just baby fat.. we'll see in a few months. 

Anyway, I was thinking about Angelina Jolie and her continually getting pregnant. I don't know but I think she must have some mental issues going on. Not that I want to compare the OW to her but OW was bi-polar and had some other mental issues going on. She herself told me that. I wouldn't be suprised if OW is pregnant again. I had told her before that I wanted 5 kids and in some ways she seems to be doing what I always wanted. Although, I no longer desire what I wanted before. See there was always a jealously issue going on with her with me. 

Well I am on "Team Aniston" so maybe I wish she had issues going on.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

I agree she has a mental stability issue. 

But she is HOT!!

I am jealous of bradd Pitt...he slept with both....grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

I don't know if she is mentsally unstable as she is someone who
can AFFORD to have as many kids as she likes...
so I would say she loves kids, she has adopted many.

If she was octomom, on welfare doing that.. then yes I would say she is down right crazy.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

no she has issues, of course she has money, but do you really think she can spend all that time with those children, Don't get me wrong it is a nice thing she has done for those kids.

But she definately has mental issues, it has been well established in the past by her father.


----------



## 1nurse (Jan 21, 2009)

She has admitted to self mutilation, substance abuse, etc.. She does seem to have some issues. I don't know this woman personally but having this many children in a short span of time is probably her way of trying to have the love and family she didn't get as a child. Just a hunch. :scratchhead:


----------



## wonder (Jun 30, 2008)

she's a nut, but w/out her the kids she adopted would still be having a miserable life. she just needs to stop having kids so quickly. it's not good for the body or mind. that and she and brad aren't going to stay together forever and soon she'll move on to the next married man.


----------



## GAsoccerman (Mar 24, 2008)

my wife will take care of Brad pitt


----------



## preso (May 1, 2009)

personally I could care less what Anegelina Joile is doing or if she is mentally ill. That she is a multi millionaire, famous and beautiful...
she can do whatever she wants. 
I guess if I were to observe anything about her it would be: its good to see someone from the hollywood scene who is not like Brittany Spears or Paris Hilton, as Jolie strickes me as someone who is a good mother.
She spends her money on her kids, raising her family,

not on drugs and boozing.... and that is a good thing.

On the negative side, jolie looks dirty to me... she is tatted up and looks like she could be trailer trash. She is lucky her father got her into acting. I am glad she spends her money on her family. It is a good message to people who follow her or 
her fans to see a famous person who is not a selfish piglet.


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

This thread is 3yrs old.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

pidge70 said:


> This thread is 3yrs old.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


im going to go find the oldest thread in here and -bump- it back to life 

and since its revived, she is a skank.


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

I can't tell you how rarely I have thoughts about Angelina Jolie

apart from when I see one of her terrible films


----------



## pidge70 (Jan 17, 2011)

2nd_t!me iz_best said:


> im going to go find the oldest thread in here and -bump- it back to life
> 
> and since its revived, she is a skank.


:rofl:
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

Fairydust, don't feel bad. We enjoy a bit of Schadenfreude from time to time. I told myself as long as I am not involved in someone's misfortune, I have the right to enjoy it as much as I want.

Do you think your ex husband is satisfied with his new life; more dependants to take care and stronger ties to a woman whose relationship started in chaos.

I engage in a little bit of Schadenfreude myself. I sometimes wonder if my bf's EA sees the irony in his choosing someone 21 years older than she (since we live in a society that worships youth). 

She made an issue out of age when I sent her an e-mail. What did the e-mail say???? It was forwarded e-mail that confirmed cinema tickets that my bf took an awful long time to buy --he was trying to get me to buy while he was on a trip with her -- in the same hotel room. So I forwarded those tickets to her and simply wrote: "Perhaps you and your bf could make use of these." 

I cc'd my bf so that she could see that he should know about it. I saw in the texts that she said something to the effect, that well, she's 20 years younger than I am, and she would never do that to someone.......even though she didn't have a problem asking about his and my sex life. Yeah, that's real mature behaviour.

I also like the fact that he defriended her first on Facebook. Imagine her one morning looking for my bf's profile and can't find it.

As long as you can get out of bed and keep working towards your personal goals everyday, then there is nothing wrong with the few moments you take to engage in a bit of "S."


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I can't tell you how rarely I have thoughts about Angelina Jolie
> 
> apart from when I see one of her terrible films


she doesnt interest me enough to even put the effort into seeing any of her films.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

Having a lot of children doesn't make a person crazy 

I dn't know Angelina personally..so I can't tell you what I think. Tabloids lie.


----------



## that_girl (Jul 6, 2011)

DAMNIT! Who keeps humping these posts back into life? STOP HUMPING OLD POSTS! Yes. I said HUMPING.


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Dollystanford said:


> I can't tell you how rarely I have thoughts about Angelina Jolie
> 
> apart from when I see one of her terrible films


:rofl::rofl::rofl:

A walking talking stick with huge lips!

:lol:


----------



## NextTimeAround (Dec 15, 2011)

CandieGirl said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> A walking talking stick with huge lips!
> 
> :lol:


The latest joke about her is that leg she constantly exposes out of her dresses. Graham Norton, on BBC America, had a little fun with that.


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm still trying to figure out why someone would bump a three year old post!:scratchhead:


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

Mistake, maybe? Didn't see the date? I tend to notice the dates next to the replies to those threads...if I see a Join Date of 2008 or 2009, I usually scroll up and check the date of the Thread.


----------



## Gratitude (Feb 12, 2012)

I have to ask though, I don't buy the gossip mags (I used to when I was working) but I saw on the cover of one that Angelina and Brad were getting married. I know they once did an interview saying they would never marry until gay marriages were legalised. Have I missed something?


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

celebrities in 'jumping on a bandwagon and then backpedalling furiously' shocker!


----------



## WhoHaveIBecome (Mar 9, 2012)

I realize this is a really old thread but I just wanted to post my thoughts anyways. 

Angelina Jolie is doing a lot of good with her charity work and adopting children. I don't think it makes her deficient as a person to want to be a mother. She is using her fame and money for good. I have a lot of respect towards her. There are so many worse things that they could do.

I was never too invested in the whole Jennifer Aniston situation. Marriages fail for a variety of reasons. Its a private matter. 

I read the news of the engagement too. Good for them. Same-sex marriage is now legal in a number of states so it might still be consisten with their prior statements if they marry.


----------



## Coffee Amore (Dec 15, 2011)

Prodigal said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why someone would bump a three year old post!:scratchhead:


I think newbies do a search for whatever issue they're looking for. They find a thread that gets their attention. They post to that thread without looking at the date. That's how necro bumping happens. That's my unscientific theory.


----------



## Hank567 (Apr 23, 2012)

Prodigal said:


> I'm still trying to figure out why someone would bump a three year old post!:scratchhead:


It appears that guest12345678910 is itching for a fight, and didn't realize they bumped a 3 year old thread, and the person they're trying to fight with hasn't posted in 2 years. :smthumbup:


----------



## LadyFrog (Feb 27, 2012)

pidge70 said:


> This thread is 3yrs old.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



I know; doesn't that crack you up? :rofl: I always look at the dates, and when I point out that a thread is from 1974, people keep right on going!!

Someone said to me, "dates don't matter." OK.

I think she is a true humanitarian with a huge heart, but any woman tongue kissing her brother like that has issues.


----------



## Browneyedgurl020610 (Apr 18, 2012)

She's interesting...I didn't like her being the other woman in the whole divorce drama but whatever. I will always love her in Girl Interrupted though.


----------



## 2nd_t!me iz_best (Feb 28, 2011)

Guest12345678910 said:


> But she interests you enough where you think you know her so well to call her a "skank"? And she interests you enough to waste time commenting on here about her? Interesting, lol!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


shes about as interesting as you seem to be


----------



## CandieGirl (Apr 27, 2011)

I can't stand any of that cursed celebrity gossip. I don't follow it. I only know what I know from hearing others discuss. Plus a coworker buys the mags and brings them in.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Goldmember357 (Jan 31, 2012)

She has mental issues of some sort i believe she also used to cut herself so that is never good and shows improper mental health.


----------



## Love Song (Jan 16, 2012)

Angelina Jolie and Jennifer Aniston are both successful beautiful talented women. I wish hollywood would stop playing women against each other.


----------



## heavensangel (Feb 12, 2012)

The part she played in breaking up a marriage (regardless of whose it was) said enough to me about what type of character/integrity she has.......

I don't respect anyone who 'knowingly' takes on the role of 'home wrecker'!


----------



## nice777guy (Nov 23, 2009)

Goldmember357 said:


> She has mental issues of some sort i believe she also used to cut herself so that is never good and shows improper mental health.


Is that true - or was she just so good in "Girl, Interrupted" that it gave her that image? Where she looks right at home in a mental hospital...???


----------



## Prodigal (Feb 5, 2011)

Nope. Don't think so. When she was married to Billie Bob Thornton, they both wore a vial of one another's blood on a chain around their necks.

Whew! Major weird.

And did you see how she "thanked" her brother when she received the Oscar for "Girl, Interrupted"? That discussion went on for quite awhile; I mean, looking like you are deep-kissing, maybe tonguing your brother????

This woman has been wonderful in adopting third-world children. She appears to be a dutiful, responsible mother.

On the other hand ... she recently declared none of her kids would go to school - private, public, or otherwise. Home schooling? I don't know. 

Then there is Brad Pitt, with his proclamation that he would not marry until "everyone was free to marry." Well, guess what??? In many states, same-sex couples are still not free to marry, but now he is recanting by having an engagement ring custom-made for his partner.

They have a right to their opinions and to retract their opinions. Still .... sounds a bit nutty to me.


----------

